# Chemin d'accés aux fichiers sur Mac OS



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2002)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment Mac os gère les chemins d'acces aux fichiers et dossiers ?

Je m'explique, sur PC j'ai une macro sous excel qui m'extrait des images d'une base de donnée et les enregistre dans un dossier qu'on spécifie comme ceci : C:\img\gif

Je voudrai installer cette macro
sur un mac or je ne sais pas comment spécifier le chemin d'acces au dossier est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ?

merc.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2002)

si c'est dans ton répertoire utilisateur, tu peux utiliser le tilde comme point de départ et indiquer la suite du chemin comme ceci :
~/Library/Preferences/AdressBookData.plist

Si c'est un chemin complet du disque de boot, c'est :
/Users/nom_utilisateur/Library/Preferences/AdressBookData.plist

Si c'est sur le disque dur Capella :
/Volumes/Capella/Downloads/Amiga/MaxUAE

tu peux voir les chemins d'accès en utilisant le terminal, en te déplaçant avec l'instruction "cd" et en tapant "pwd" pour voir le chemin d'accès du répertoire courant.

On ne met pas de /Volumes/quelquechose pour le volume de démarrage.

Si ton chemin d'accès contient un espace n'oublie pas les doubles quotes.


----------



## roro (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* si c'est dans ton répertoire utilisateur, tu peux utiliser le tilde comme point de départ et indiquer la suite du chemin comme ceci :
~/Library/Preferences/AdressBookData.plist*<hr /></blockquote>

on est dans le forum Classic !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2002)

heu merci ...je vais voir ce que je peux faire avec ça, mais effectivement c'est bien sous classic que je voudrai savoir.

Sinon pour me connecter à un lecteur réseau quelque?


----------

